# Edelbrock E Force Supercharger



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Thinking of going F/I, Edelbrock has E Force Supercharger kit for 05 LS2 series Corvette, would this be a possibility with an 05 GTO M6 car? I have an installer able to install this kit with dyno tune. I know both cars share same LS motor, Vette has slightly different heads, no plumbing issues, looks like OTRCAI is needed. Does anyone know of this application? I am contacting Edelbrock next week. Any thoughts. Thanks


----------

